# Zonenschein Co- Sponsoring Team 2006



## Dirk Andres (5. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Racer !

Wir werden für die Saison 2006 ein Co- Sponsoring Team gründen und
alles was uns noch fehlt sind Fahrer.

Wir vergeben 5 Co- Sponsoringverträge im Bereich Downhill,





und 5 weitere Co- Sponsoringverträge im Bereich 4cross und Dirt.





Bedinungen sind die Teilnahme an Rennveranstaltungen.
Eure Bewerbungen mit Lebenslauf,Rennergebnissen und Vorhaben für die Saison 2006 sendet bitte an [email protected].

Also, dann mal fleißig bewerben.

MfG
Dirk


----------



## flying-nik (8. Oktober 2005)

guude

hab mich schon vor ca. zwei Wochen in dem Berreich Downhill bei euch beworben.

Hab vom Kay-Oliver die Antwort bekommen, dass ich die nächste Rider checken sollte, wegen ner Ausschreibung für ein Co-sponsoring...
Soll ich nun nochmal ne Bewerbung schreiben oder wird meine mit berücksichtigt?

grüße
Nik

#edit
was vll auch für andere Interessenten wichtig wäre: gibt es nen Einsendeschluss, wenn ja bis wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZwoSix (8. Oktober 2005)

hmm .. wie sieht es den mit den bedingungen aus !? wieviele rennne mus man fahren zu welchem preis bekommt man den rahmen oder bekommt man ihn gar ganz umsonst usw. wäre vieleicht mal interessant zuwissen!


----------



## Freeride Benni (9. Oktober 2005)

So, meine Bewerbung liegt fertig neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch... Morgen geht sie ab zur Post.
Wann ist denn mit einer Antwort zu rechnen? Was beinhaltet das Co-Sponsoring bei euch etc.? Ein paar Infos wären super...

Vielen Dank!
MfG
Benni aus Erfurt


----------



## Dirk Andres (10. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

sowie uns eure Bewerbung vorliegt werden wir alle Informationen die das Co- Sponsoring Team betreffen per e-mail an euch senden.

MfG
Dirk


----------



## Freeride Benni (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi Dirk, 

ich habe meine Bewerbung am 10. Okt. per E-Mail und am 11. Okt. per Post an euch geschickt. Sie müsste euch also längst vorliegen... 
Bitte schickt mir doch nun ein paar Infos zu. 
Vielen Dank

MfG
Benni aus Erfurt


----------



## Bikechris (22. Oktober 2005)

Kann man die Bewerbung noch losschicken wen ja, dann schicke ich meine und die von meinem Bruder gleich morgen los.

MFG Bikechris


----------



## Dirk Andres (24. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

es können noch immer Bewerbungen eingereicht werden.

MfG
Dirk


----------



## Bikechris (24. Oktober 2005)

Dirk Andres schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> es können noch immer Bewerbungen eingereicht werden.
> 
> ...



Hi Dirk,

habe Meine Bewerbung abgeschickt wann kann ich mit Antwort  rechnen???

Gruß Bikechris


----------



## Freeride Benni (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Dirk!

Ich habe in der MTB-Rider gelesen das Ihr die Co-Sponsoring Verträge verlost?!   

Ich meine mal da hätte man dieses Jahr ja auch keine guten Platzierungen gebraucht, sondern nur Glück ausgelost zu werden... *Kopfschüttel* Das würde ich als sehr komisch finden, oder macht ihr auch ein Co-Factory Team für schnelle Fahrer?!


----------



## Dirk Andres (28. Oktober 2005)

Freeride Benni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dirk!
> 
> Ich habe in der MTB-Rider gelesen das Ihr die Co-Sponsoring Verträge verlost?!
> 
> Ich meine mal da hätte man dieses Jahr ja auch keine guten Platzierungen gebraucht, sondern nur Glück ausgelost zu werden... *Kopfschüttel* Das würde ich als sehr komisch finden, oder macht ihr auch ein Co-Factory Team für schnelle Fahrer?!



Hallo,

die Aktion in der MTB- Rider läuft unabhänig von dieser hier im Forum.
Hier werden aus den Bewerbungen die besten Fahrer ausgewählt, was nicht heißen soll das nur Ergebnisse allein zählen.
Mit der Aktion in der MTB-Rider wollen wir versuchen hauptsächlich jüngeren Leuten die sich wahrscheinlich nie Bewerben würden ein Chance zu geben am aktiven Renngeschehen teil zu nehmen und den Sport für sich zu entdecken.

MfG
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (28. Oktober 2005)

Alles klar!

Das hört sich doch schon viel besser an.   
Dann finde ich es auch sehr toll das Ihr die Anzeige in der MTB - Rider macht...   

Vielen Dank,

MfG 
Benni aus Erfurt


----------



## flying-nik (28. Oktober 2005)

das hört sich auf jeden Fall schon bedeutend besser an  

da ich bisher leider immer noch keine Antwort darrauf bekommen habe ob meine Bewerbung (ist ja mittlerweile schon fast n Monat her) mit berrücksichtigt wird, werde ich nochmal was konkret auf den Aufruf hier im Zonenschein Forum bezogen schreiben und es euch per Post zukommen lassen... ...hoffe ihr habt nichts dagegen  

mfG
Nik


----------



## Bikechris (6. November 2005)

Wann wir entschieden, wer das Co-Sponsoring erhält???


----------



## Dirk Andres (8. November 2005)

Hallo,

alle die einen Co- Sponsoringvertrag erhalten werden ende November über die Konditionen informiert und können sich dann Entscheiden ob sie diesen annehmen.

MfG
Dirk


----------



## Freeride Benni (23. November 2005)

So, 
nun wie schaut es aus?! Wir warten alle schon gespannt   !

MfG

Benni


----------



## flying-nik (24. November 2005)

super, hab die Unterlagen erhalten   

brauch nur kurz was Bedenkzeit, bin grad zu euphorisch glaub ich    - grad überschlagen sich bei mir die Ereignisse ...


schöne Grüße! 

NIk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeride Benni (24. November 2005)

Glückwunsch Nik! Du bist einer von den 5! Ich übrigens auch! Vielen Dank!


----------



## flying-nik (24. November 2005)

Top! Dir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch!
freu mich schon auf nächste saison! 

grüße
Nik


----------



## Geronimo Wöhrl (27. Dezember 2005)

jeeha..ich bekomm auch einen Vertrag geschickt. Ma abwarten auf die heiß ersehnte Post....


----------

